# How long for Torsion Bars to be ordered and delivered?



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have just spoken to my dealer who i am hoping to buy my next van from (have put down deposit)

There were a few little bits and pieces that i wanted done, but the main job he is doing is replacing the Torsion Bars.

We put the deposit down over two weeks ago, and he has just phoned to say it's still not ready, and will be another two weeks as they are still waiting for them to arrive.

I'm happy that the dealer is straight up, but am wondering why it could be taking so long. He said they are made and ordered in bulk and this is why.

Can anyone offer any opinion or knowledge on this..


Many Thanks


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Who's the dealer then i would ask at the vehicle's main dealer ie Fait Merc the torsion bars would be theirs

joe


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

If it has torsion bars, doesn't that mean it has an Alko chassis?

If so, does it mean i should direct my question to them?

Can't really do anything 'til monday anyway.

Dealer is JC Leisure


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

your'e probably right its been a hard day

joe


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

How do you know it needs new torsion bars?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Riverboat dont know if you saw my update on the other forum but my replacment rear Axle from Alko has just come in after it was ordered about a month ago. Your stuffs probably coming from the same place. Ive heard Alko stuff can take up to 6 weeks so its probably all above board.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jezport said:


> How do you know it needs new torsion bars?


Because it's low at the back and the dealer has said he will be fitting new ones. Otherwise i would have been non the wiser.

So i consider him to be honest enough.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Riverboat dont know if you saw my update on the other forum but my replacment rear Axle from Alko has just come in after it was ordered about a month ago. Your stuffs probably coming from the same place. Ive heard Alko stuff can take up to 6 weeks so its probably all above board.


Yep, it's bloody annoying though isn't it!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

riverboat2001 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Riverboat dont know if you saw my update on the other forum but my replacment rear Axle from Alko has just come in after it was ordered about a month ago. Your stuffs probably coming from the same place. Ive heard Alko stuff can take up to 6 weeks so its probably all above board.
> ...


Must be worse for you! At least I got to do 13000 miles in mine before I broke it!

Not long now!!!!


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, the dealer is still having trouble getting the parts, and couldn't give a date as to when the van would be ready.

So. i have asked for my deposit back, and they have agreed.

In the meantime i have placed a deposit on a lovley Peugot Autostratus, it's a private sale so i am having it AA checked and also a habitation check done this week.

So hopefully all good.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like that dealer was giving you the run around then. Got mine back with a new Axle fitted last week.

Good luck with the Autosratus. Got any trips planned?


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

No. i think the dealer was telling the truth as i spoke to alko and gave them the vin number, but even they were struggling.

But the boss was away and they didn't seem to want to commit to buying a whole new axle without his say so.

End of the day when i spoke to them on Saturday, he was back from his holiday and said if it needed the whole thing it would be supplied and fitted at no extra cost, so not too bad.

I guess though in the long run he will be happier that i have pulled out as he can sell the van for a bit more, as it was a good price to start with.

The one we have settled on is in better condition and £1000 cheaper, we were just nervous about spending so much privately with no comeback.

But it will be AA inspected tomorrow and then habitation inspected by Friday so that makes it a bit more secure.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, needless to say, the van (Autostratus) passed the AA inspection with no drama, but Failed the damp test! with a 65% damp reading in one area.

Wish i had done the damp test first, would have saved us the £200 for the AA inspection

Anyway as posted elsewhere everyone has told me to walk away from it, and so we have, despite seller telling me he was going to have the van resealed in that area by Becks (near Caistor) and that he would then drop the van by a further £1000.....tempting, but i don't know enough this subject to take the plunge.


----------

